# Severe Database



## ankasongo (Dec 22, 2009)

We have 2 database (SQL) we using IIS to publish them on the Ethernet for our LAN whenever you open them on the same browser (IE,Firefox..) if you login in one you get logged-off on the other if you use different browser it works properly... Please advise (http://ml150g3/CRM/login.aspx, http://ml150g3/CRMStaging3/login.aspx )

They booth seating on the same server (2003 R2)


----------

